# Most Durable Snowboard Brand



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

CheesemonkE said:


> I know that neversummer is over-hyped...


/sigh... here we go again


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

hardasacatshead said:


> /sigh... here we go again


I'm just saying I know that is gonna get thrown out there by somebody


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Well lucky you beat 'em to the punch lol


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

hardasacatshead said:


> Well lucky you beat 'em to the punch lol


I take it that "neversummer" would be your answer to my question. Glad we worked that out :eusa_clap:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Hahaha no not at all. I've bought a Proto HD but I'm yet to see it so I can't comment. From all reports it's a very solid deck but with all the hype getting ejaculated around the inter webs who knows how much truth is in that. 

Anyway, sorry to hijack/troll your thread - this is a valid topic and one that will surely raise some good discussion.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

my k2 fastplant got hit by a semi truck and is in pretty good shape, ymmv


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

Really really hate burton, but I've used a couple of their boards for when im riding on complete shit in the streets and they have never failed me.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

CheesemonkE said:


> but I would assume companies that have their factories in America (NS,Mervin) make higher quality products than overseas


Why would you assume that?

Not saying that there aren't some good/great US-based manufacturers, but America hasn't been the gold standard in manufacturing quality for most things for a long time.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Im not sure how much of a factor durability really is. If you take care of most any board and don't ride it into a tree it should hold up longer than you even feel like riding it. Sometimes durability means, thick, heavy, stiff. But not always. 

If you're looking for a board where you are just stunned by how beefy and well built it is, check out the Unity Origin. But good luck riding it. I like a mid flex+ cambered deck and that thing made me feel like a chick.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

uber high end boards tend to be pretty fragile i.e. aluminum honeycomb,carbon fibre, Pegasus piss cores


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Bones said:


> Why would you assume that?
> 
> Not saying that there aren't some good/great US-based manufacturers, but America hasn't been the gold standard in manufacturing quality for most things for a long time.


Because... ya know... MERICAH! actually I don't have a single good reason I just know all my Rome boards say made in Taiwan and while I haven't had any major issues with Rome's durability my reverb rocker(great board) is starting to show its age with about 90+ days on it. I'd say I was pretty tough on the board but did routine maintenance and repairs when necessary. I guess I never loved the sound of "Made in Taiwan" either


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Bones said:


> Why would you assume that?
> 
> Not saying that there aren't some good/great US-based manufacturers, but America hasn't been the gold standard in manufacturing quality for most things for a long time.


I assumed he was talking about (insert asian country here)-made products, not european made products.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I assumed he was talking about (insert asian country here)-made products, not european made products.


I assumed that too, but given the number of threads in which various posters have exposed where various board brands are manufactured, there doesn't seem to be a lot of correlation between country of manufacture and quality of construction. Lot of good and bad coming from everywhere.

Just kind of taken aback when the OP's question seemed to assume that quality is dictated by country and and not company.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Bones said:


> I assumed that too, but given the number of threads in which various posters have exposed where various board brands are manufactured, there doesn't seem to be a lot of correlation between country of manufacture and quality of construction. Lot of good and bad coming from everywhere.
> 
> Just kind of taken aback when the OP's question seemed to assume that quality is dictated by country and and not company.


I guess I thought outsourcing worked the same in all areas of manufacturing. I doubt Rome makes their boards in Taiwan because it's more expensive for them that way. I really like Rome boards a lot but my original question wasn't about overall quality just durability. I would find it hard to believe that no companies cut corners in certain areas of design to be able to put out equipment at a lower price tag.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

And durability doesn't necessarily correlate with how a board rides. If you find a board that you love it doesn't matter where its made.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had 2 Ride boards, both made in China. Rode them both for 3 seasons, and they were both bomb-proof.

Had a Burton Custom X a few years back that started to delam in the first season. As did a K2, but that took 2 years and it was euro-pressed I believe.

Had a Rome Agent that was made in Taiwan. Really good for 2 seasons, but it fell apart in the 3rd year. Almost like the resin broke down: delaming, edges coming loose, one binding mount shifted around.

I've had a NS SL-R for the past 3 seasons and it still rides (and looks) like new. My favorite board by a nose over my old Ride Timeless.

So, by country: China yes, Taiwan no, Euro, no, mystery country no, USA yes.

Not sure if that means anything at all.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

That Élan factory made some good boards. I had an old Inverse that was really well made. I know Capita bought the factory this summer to save it from bankruptcy and kept the very experienced workforce that really knows how to make boards. So I suspect Capita will be making high quality boards for a while.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Bones said:


> Had a Rome Agent that was made in Taiwan. Really good for 2 seasons, but it fell apart in the 3rd year. *Almost like the resin broke down: delaming, edges coming loose*, one binding mount shifted around.


This is where my reverb rocker is right now. Not dead quite yet. Thanks for the feedback. I have heard some pretty good things about Ride in regards to durability with their slimewall sidewall tech they use.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, 2 poor quality Rome boards between the 2 of us doesn't mean anything nor does my good experience with 2 Chinese-made Ride boards. 

I have heard not so good things about Ride workmanship as well, but that just hasn't been my experience.

I hear the Swedes have some tight QC programs in their factories, but my Ikea stuff never lasts very long. :dunno:


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Geography really has nothing to do with it. Technology has no boundaries when it comes to making snowboards. You can build more quality control into a process through automation. Hand-built in the USA can be just as shit as machine-made by a robot in taiwan.


----------



## vltsai (Jan 20, 2011)

Surprisingly enough, even though I beat the crap out of my Bataleon, it's still going very strong. I have a '10-'11 Evil Twin that I still plan on using for early days / rock days, and it's taken a ton of beatings including clipping rocks with the rails and the base. It definitely looks that way, but rides like a champ. Made in Austria at the Elan factory I believe.

I just purchased a Buck Ferton and I do believe that Smokin is doing a lot to ensure that their boards are the most durable (or among them) available. The base is supposed to be 33% thicker than other boards, and it definitely feels like it's burly. I've yet to ride it (hopefully at Mammoth next week) but as it stands, I feel pretty safe in assuming that it'll take a beating. They maintain their manufacturing in the Tahoe area.

I've heard that, although Smokin have boards that are a bit burly, they are overbuilt for a reason: they take a beating. I can't compare to much else, but I do know what I read, and hopefully I'll get a better grasp of this as the season progresses.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've owned countless boards over the years and I've found all of the +/- 30 Never Summer and Bataleon boards I've had to be the most durable. This is over stuff like Lib, Gnu, Nitro, Ride, K2, Arbor, etc...


----------



## caillou (Feb 3, 2015)

Is Dinosaurs Will Die pretty durable? if anyone has one does the topsheet crack, do they wrap their edges and anyone had any delams?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

As far as being hard on boards, I am not, but as a noob in the park I have had my share of bad hits on rails. Rode a Gnu/Mervin last two seasons and I love the unwrapped tip and tail for those unintentional bonks. I rode my Smokin Fawesym this year and while it is my dream ride, it has like 20 days on it and is already friggin hit--impact damage and some topsheet delam. All totally my fault, but going from an unwrapped nose to a full metal wrap has been a lesson in needing a lil finesse. If you are hitting metal or cement features it is nice to have that plastic nose. I have ridden Ride before and slimewalls seemed bombproof but I didn't like flex for park.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

My custom x has by far the most durable base of any board I've ever owned...topsheet not so much, but durable enough I guess.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Still riding three 10+ year old, made in Canada, highend Options.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

RightCoastShred said:


> Really really hate burton


I really really rate Burton! Still riding one that's 17 years old now, taking it to Japan tomorrow


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

While I love questions like this, the discussion following it is unfortunately rather pointless: unless somebody can come up with proper statistically relevant evidence based on proper research it is merely throwing back and forth of anecdotes. Which can be great fun though even though it doesn't lead to an actual answer.

That being said: a friend is still riding a 20-something year old K2 snowboard and after like 10 seasons of use it's still in ok shape and, more important, she still rides much better with it than lots of us. Also my 2009 Bataleon Riot is still whole despite having hit many rocks, trees, skiers, etc.


----------



## caillou (Feb 3, 2015)

That's kinda the point of a public forum


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Silly question...

Depends who and what they are riding, cr0 goes thru half a dozen boards a season while the rest of us can gingerly ride groomers for 10-15 years on the same deck.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I ride GNU carbon credit on shitty days and park. Rode countless rocks on it. Still takes it all like a champ )


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

This thread makes me miss my Artec Nima. I beat the absolute hell out of it and it held up nicely.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Venture makes very durable boards in USA. I am amazed at how my split has held up to some abuse I have thrown it's way. Also, my NS board is holding up very well.


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

On the Rome topic, I have an '09 Rome Agent I still ride. That thing has been through hell and back and still looks and rides incredibly good after 130+ days on it. It's a beefy board.

It was built in Austria also.


----------



## flipstah (Feb 3, 2015)

A well maintained _____ is the most durable ______.

Applies to anything (snowboards, cars, etc.) 

The real question is which snowboard company has the best QC and has the least amount of lemons?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

my 2013 rome anthem has held up extremely well. there's no damage to it.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh yeah, I hate Burton so much. Really hate how I have run over rocks a bunch of times by accident on my custom x and never had a core shot to the base yet--or really much of anything that will not clean up with a stone grind. Bought my nephew a new board as a gift recently and he got a core shot almost half dollar size on the first day he rode it. It is a really nice board otherwise from what I thought was a good company....he loves the board otherwise and not going to say which brand, but it is not Burton.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

why won't you say which brand?


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> why won't you say which brand?


It was about his 5th day riding ever and maybe he did something really stupid...I was not watching him the whole time. It is a very well respected brand which I just don't have any personal experience with prior to this board. He is progressing really fast and already moving up to some medium size park features, so I am going to let him abuse it for a while before I make a decision about whether I would buy any more of their boards and would just rather not say which brand right now.


----------

